# anyone treated fungus with PP?



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Has anyone treated for a stubborn fungus with potassium permanganate? I've never used it and am really nervous about killing the fish.

It's something in the damn tank that keeps coming back. I'll pull fish out, they get healthy, and then they go back in the tank and boom, fungus. I don't really have room to QT them all at once, so I was thinking of trying the PP as a last resort. I've tried everything else I can think of - salt, pimafix, methyblu directly applied...I do huge water changes (70%) weekly, and the tank is way overfiltered.

My next step is to stick them all in a huge rubbermaid as a QT tank for a week or so and while they are out, take the tank completely apart and bleach it to death, or nuke the tank and filters with PP while there are no fish in there. Killing the biofilter isn't an issue as long as the fungus dies.

I'm putting a UV sterilizer on their new tank in hopes that it will kill anything else, but I'd rather have them fungus free before they move in to their new home.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

"bleach it to death." I had used med to treat fungus on goldfish very effectively. Forgot the brand (Tetrafin maybe). Gave my left over to someone when he was looking for some on a weekend. It is a Yellow powder that comes in a small container.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Pp is easy to use. As long as you don't go more than a light mauve your good to go. If it turns brown right away it is no longer active. You'd have to add a bit more. Mix it in a quart container first. Just a half teaspoon to a quart of water. Then pour slowly in the tank till you get the right colour. Pinkish mauve. Not Mauvish purple. Keep hydrogen peroxide handy and if they look distressed then pour some peroxide in. The pp will go clear . If you keep a light pinkish mauve you can leave it in overnight. 
Hope your new guys are ok.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275088,-122.835609


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

This is a different tank than the goldfish (knocks on wood). Fungus fishies are in a different tank - the JD and one or two of the featherfin catfish.

The new goldfish are fine, although we lost the little black and white (got any more?) and the psychotic dojo loach killed the other small baby before I could get him out. We're still planning to come pick up a few more in the break! The blue oranda is a bit sulky that he's not boss of the tank, but the pom poms are out and about and very active!

Are catfish sensitive to PP? Mine don't seem to be bothered by salt or anything else, really. Also, where the heck do you get it?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to Safeway pharmacy and ask them to order. Takes a day. I have
It
But your far away.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235358,-123.185406


----------

